# Galatioto-Fininvest: piano industriale ok, tornerà per le firme.



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Giugno 2016)

Ultimissime by Campopiano: proseguono a ritmo serrato gli incontro tra Galatioto e Fininvest per predisporre il contratto preliminare che segnerà il passaggio del 70% del Milan alla cordata cinese composta da 7-8 investitori. 
*Il piano industriale è stato presentato in ogni dettaglio ed è piaciuto molto ai vertici del biscione (verrà sottoposto a Berlusconi la prossima settimana), oggi ci saranno altri incontri, poi domani Galatioto volerà a Londra per parlare con le banche che garantiscono le garanzie finanziarie contenute nel fondo da 1,5 miliardi. A Milano rimarrà Gancikoff che ultimerà gli ultimi dettagli su mercato e governance.*

Lunedì' Galatioto tornerà a New York, ma potrebbe aver già prenotato un volo di ritorno: *infatti i giorni 26/27/28 (che coincidono con il CDA Fininvest per approvare il bilancio della holding, ndr) potrebbero essere caldissimi. 
Qualora Sal dovesse tornare a Milano, infatti, sarà per la firma che verrà apposta non da lui ma da un rappresentante della cordata.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissime by Campopiano: proseguono a ritmo serrato gli incontro tra Galatioto e Fininvest per predisporre il contratto preliminare che segnerà il passaggio del 70% del Milan alla cordata cinese composta da 7-8 investitori.
> *Il piano industriale è stato presentato in ogni dettaglio ed è piaciuto molto ai vertici del biscione (verrà sottoposto a Berlusconi la prossima settimana), oggi ci saranno altri incontri, poi domani Galatioto volerà a Londra per parlare con le banche che garantiscono le garanzie finanziarie contenute nel fondo da 1,5 miliardi. A Milano rimarrà Gancikoff che ultimerà gli ultimi dettagli su mercato e governance.*
> 
> Lunedì' Galatioto tornerà a New York, ma potrebbe aver già prenotato un volo di ritorno: *infatti i giorni 26/27/28 (che coincidono con il CDA Fininvest per approvare il bilancio della holding, ndr) potrebbero essere caldissimi.
> Qualora Sal dovesse tornare a Milano, infatti, sarà per la firma che verrà apposta non da lui ma da un rappresentante della cordata.*



Bene , direi che ci siamo .. son felice .

Comunque non penso proprio che venga usato il CDA di approvazione bilancio .. di norma viene convocato un altro CDA urgente . 
vedremo .


----------



## Crox93 (16 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissime by Campopiano: proseguono a ritmo serrato gli incontro tra Galatioto e Fininvest per predisporre il contratto preliminare che segnerà il passaggio del 70% del Milan alla cordata cinese composta da 7-8 investitori.
> *Il piano industriale è stato presentato in ogni dettaglio ed è piaciuto molto ai vertici del biscione (verrà sottoposto a Berlusconi la prossima settimana), oggi ci saranno altri incontri, poi domani Galatioto volerà a Londra per parlare con le banche che garantiscono le garanzie finanziarie contenute nel fondo da 1,5 miliardi. A Milano rimarrà Gancikoff che ultimerà gli ultimi dettagli su mercato e governance.*
> 
> Lunedì' Galatioto tornerà a New York, ma potrebbe aver già prenotato un volo di ritorno: *infatti i giorni 26/27/28 (che coincidono con il CDA Fininvest per approvare il bilancio della holding, ndr) potrebbero essere caldissimi.
> Qualora Sal dovesse tornare a Milano, infatti, sarà per la firma che verrà apposta non da lui ma da un rappresentante della cordata.*



Dai dai dai


----------



## Coripra (16 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissime by Campopiano: proseguono a ritmo serrato gli incontro tra Galatioto e Fininvest per predisporre il contratto preliminare che segnerà il passaggio del 70% del Milan alla cordata cinese composta da 7-8 investitori.
> *Il piano industriale è stato presentato in ogni dettaglio ed è piaciuto molto ai vertici del biscione, oggi ci saranno altri incontri, poi domani Galatioto volerà a Londra per parlare con le banche che garantiscono le garanzie finanziarie contenute nel fondo da 1,5 miliardi. A Milano rimarrà Gancikoff che ultimerà gli ultimi dettagli su mercato e governance.*
> 
> Lunedì' Galatioto tornerà a New York, ma potrebbe aver già prenotato un volo di ritorno: *infatti i giorni 26/27/28 (che coincidono con il CDA Fininvest per approvare il bilancio della holding, ndr) potrebbero essere caldissimi.
> Qualora Sal dovesse tornare a Milano, infatti, sarà per la firma che verrà apposta non da lui ma da un rappresentante della cordata.*



E finalmente si vedrà un signore con gli occhi a mandorla...


----------



## mrsmit (16 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissime by Campopiano: proseguono a ritmo serrato gli incontro tra Galatioto e Fininvest per predisporre il contratto preliminare che segnerà il passaggio del 70% del Milan alla cordata cinese composta da 7-8 investitori.
> *Il piano industriale è stato presentato in ogni dettaglio ed è piaciuto molto ai vertici del biscione (verrà sottoposto a Berlusconi la prossima settimana), oggi ci saranno altri incontri, poi domani Galatioto volerà a Londra per parlare con le banche che garantiscono le garanzie finanziarie contenute nel fondo da 1,5 miliardi. A Milano rimarrà Gancikoff che ultimerà gli ultimi dettagli su mercato e governance.*
> 
> Lunedì' Galatioto tornerà a New York, ma potrebbe aver già prenotato un volo di ritorno: *infatti i giorni 26/27/28 (che coincidono con il CDA Fininvest per approvare il bilancio della holding, ndr) potrebbero essere caldissimi.
> Qualora Sal dovesse tornare a Milano, infatti, sarà per la firma che verrà apposta non da lui ma da un rappresentante della cordata.*



Ottimo così, speriamo finisca anche questo immobilismo e che vengano annunciati giocatori e allenatori, altri 10 giorni di passione.
Credo che se Berlusconi non avesse avuto quel problema di salute sarebbe stato già firmato tutto.


----------



## sballotello (16 Giugno 2016)

mrsmit ha scritto:


> Ottimo così, speriamo finisca anche questo immobilismo e che vengano annunciati giocatori e allenatori, altri 10 giorni di passione.
> Credo che se Berlusconi non avesse avuto quel problema di salute sarebbe stato già firmato tutto.



mi sembra tutto tranne che immobile questa situazione


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Giugno 2016)

Bah.....io voglio solo la firma. E ancora non c'è.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissime by Campopiano: proseguono a ritmo serrato gli incontro tra Galatioto e Fininvest per predisporre il contratto preliminare che segnerà il passaggio del 70% del Milan alla cordata cinese composta da 7-8 investitori.
> *Il piano industriale è stato presentato in ogni dettaglio ed è piaciuto molto ai vertici del biscione (verrà sottoposto a Berlusconi la prossima settimana), oggi ci saranno altri incontri, poi domani Galatioto volerà a Londra per parlare con le banche che garantiscono le garanzie finanziarie contenute nel fondo da 1,5 miliardi. A Milano rimarrà Gancikoff che ultimerà gli ultimi dettagli su mercato e governance.*
> 
> Lunedì' Galatioto tornerà a New York, ma potrebbe aver già prenotato un volo di ritorno: *infatti i giorni 26/27/28 (che coincidono con il CDA Fininvest per approvare il bilancio della holding, ndr) potrebbero essere caldissimi.
> Qualora Sal dovesse tornare a Milano, infatti, sarà per la firma che verrà apposta non da lui ma da un rappresentante della cordata.*



Speriamo ci sia e si faccia vedere una rappresentante della Cordata, giusto per fugare ogni dubbio......


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissime by Campopiano: proseguono a ritmo serrato gli incontro tra Galatioto e Fininvest per predisporre il contratto preliminare che segnerà il passaggio del 70% del Milan alla cordata cinese composta da 7-8 investitori.
> *Il piano industriale è stato presentato in ogni dettaglio ed è piaciuto molto ai vertici del biscione (verrà sottoposto a Berlusconi la prossima settimana), oggi ci saranno altri incontri, poi domani Galatioto volerà a Londra per parlare con le banche che garantiscono le garanzie finanziarie contenute nel fondo da 1,5 miliardi. A Milano rimarrà Gancikoff che ultimerà gli ultimi dettagli su mercato e governance.*
> 
> Lunedì' Galatioto tornerà a New York, ma potrebbe aver già prenotato un volo di ritorno: *infatti i giorni 26/27/28 (che coincidono con il CDA Fininvest per approvare il bilancio della holding, ndr) potrebbero essere caldissimi.
> Qualora Sal dovesse tornare a Milano, infatti, sarà per la firma che verrà apposta non da lui ma da un rappresentante della cordata.*



La parte su Gancikoff che limera' gli ultimi dettagli riguardo anche al mercato? Stabilira' le varie mosse di mercato e il budget da utilizzare o ufficializziamo gia qualcuno?


----------



## mrsmit (16 Giugno 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> mi sembra tutto tranne che immobile questa situazione



parlavo di immobilismo sul mercato e allenatore, così finiranno tutte ste speculazioni sui nomi che ci accostano.


----------



## naliM77 (16 Giugno 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> E finalmente si vedrà un signore con gli occhi a mandorla...



Non è detto. Visto che ad acquistarci sarà una società veicolo, potrebbe essere il rappresentante di quella società a venire e potrebbe avere sia i tratti caucasici, che africani per quel che ne sappiamo


----------



## naliM77 (16 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissime by Campopiano: proseguono a ritmo serrato gli incontro tra Galatioto e Fininvest per predisporre il contratto preliminare che segnerà il passaggio del 70% del Milan alla cordata cinese composta da 7-8 investitori.
> *Il piano industriale è stato presentato in ogni dettaglio ed è piaciuto molto ai vertici del biscione (verrà sottoposto a Berlusconi la prossima settimana), oggi ci saranno altri incontri, poi domani Galatioto volerà a Londra per parlare con le banche che garantiscono le garanzie finanziarie contenute nel fondo da 1,5 miliardi. A Milano rimarrà Gancikoff che ultimerà gli ultimi dettagli su mercato e governance.*
> 
> Lunedì' Galatioto tornerà a New York, ma potrebbe aver già prenotato un volo di ritorno: *infatti i giorni 26/27/28 (che coincidono con il CDA Fininvest per approvare il bilancio della holding, ndr) potrebbero essere caldissimi.
> Qualora Sal dovesse tornare a Milano, infatti, sarà per la firma che verrà apposta non da lui ma da un rappresentante della cordata.*



Della serie, senza l'operazione di Berlusconi, si sarebbe concluso tutto (in un senso o nell'altro) tra il 20 ed il 22. Berlusconi fino a lunedì/martedì, sarà in terapia intensiva ed in osservazione ed in isolamento (di sicuro non gli faranno vedere gli exit-poll, visto che non può sopportare stress), quindi PRIMA DI ALLORA, tutte le notizie provenienti dalle fonti che citano Berlusconi, saranno carta straccia, fino ad allora ne leggerremo di tutti i colori, quindi preparatevi alle montagne russe nel week end, considerando poi che domenica si voterà, chissà cosa si inventeranno tra Sky e compagni vari

Martedì sapremo tutto e chissà che, insieme alla prima soffiata sui pensieri di Berlusconi, non arrivi anche il nome dell'allenatore (Pellegrini finirà le sue vacanze il 22 giugno)


----------



## osvaldobusatti (16 Giugno 2016)

Io aspetterei a essere felice...
Aspetterei di sapere quanto sarà a disposizione del Milan per gli acquisti e chi gestirà gli stessi.
Men che meno quanto incasserà Fininvest. 
Poi che il Milan abbia un padrone o un altro non mi interessa.
Alla fine quello che conta è sempre il risultato.


----------



## IronJaguar (16 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissime by Campopiano: proseguono a ritmo serrato gli incontro tra Galatioto e Fininvest per predisporre il contratto preliminare che segnerà il passaggio del 70% del Milan alla cordata cinese composta da 7-8 investitori.
> *Il piano industriale è stato presentato in ogni dettaglio ed è piaciuto molto ai vertici del biscione (verrà sottoposto a Berlusconi la prossima settimana), oggi ci saranno altri incontri, poi domani Galatioto volerà a Londra per parlare con le banche che garantiscono le garanzie finanziarie contenute nel fondo da 1,5 miliardi. A Milano rimarrà Gancikoff che ultimerà gli ultimi dettagli su mercato e governance.*
> 
> Lunedì' Galatioto tornerà a New York, ma potrebbe aver già prenotato un volo di ritorno: *infatti i giorni 26/27/28 (che coincidono con il CDA Fininvest per approvare il bilancio della holding, ndr) potrebbero essere caldissimi.
> Qualora Sal dovesse tornare a Milano, infatti, sarà per la firma che verrà apposta non da lui ma da un rappresentante della cordata.*



Bene così. 
Ora speriamo di avere presto notizie su chi saranno gli uomini di calcio all'interno della nuova società.


----------



## ildemone85 (16 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissime by Campopiano: proseguono a ritmo serrato gli incontro tra Galatioto e Fininvest per predisporre il contratto preliminare che segnerà il passaggio del 70% del Milan alla cordata cinese composta da 7-8 investitori.
> *Il piano industriale è stato presentato in ogni dettaglio ed è piaciuto molto ai vertici del biscione (verrà sottoposto a Berlusconi la prossima settimana), oggi ci saranno altri incontri, poi domani Galatioto volerà a Londra per parlare con le banche che garantiscono le garanzie finanziarie contenute nel fondo da 1,5 miliardi. A Milano rimarrà Gancikoff che ultimerà gli ultimi dettagli su mercato e governance.*
> 
> Lunedì' Galatioto tornerà a New York, ma potrebbe aver già prenotato un volo di ritorno: *infatti i giorni 26/27/28 (che coincidono con il CDA Fininvest per approvare il bilancio della holding, ndr) potrebbero essere caldissimi.
> Qualora Sal dovesse tornare a Milano, infatti, sarà per la firma che verrà apposta non da lui ma da un rappresentante della cordata.*



e anche sta settimana fila via col nulla totale, la prossima sembra pure gia bruciata, scommetto quello che volete che il 26 partirà la proroga verso il 10 luglio


----------



## ps18ps (16 Giugno 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> e anche sta settimana fila via col nulla totale, la prossima sembra pure gia bruciata, scommetto quello che volete che il 26 partirà la proroga verso il 10 luglio



mha in realtà non mi sembra. come dicevano anche altri utenti prima, se non ci fosse stata l'operazione si sarebbe chiuso inizio settimana prossima come tanti dicevano già da un bel pezzo. Ovviamente questo discorso non regge se pensi che l'operazione di silvio sia tutta una messa in scena.


----------



## sballotello (16 Giugno 2016)

mrsmit ha scritto:


> parlavo di immobilismo sul mercato e allenatore, così finiranno tutte ste speculazioni sui nomi che ci accostano.



beh è nrmale in questo caso che siamo fermi, e con il condor in agguato è meglio sia cosi


----------



## kolao95 (16 Giugno 2016)

Bene così.


----------



## danykz (16 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissime by Campopiano: proseguono a ritmo serrato gli incontro tra Galatioto e Fininvest per predisporre il contratto preliminare che segnerà il passaggio del 70% del Milan alla cordata cinese composta da 7-8 investitori.
> *Il piano industriale è stato presentato in ogni dettaglio ed è piaciuto molto ai vertici del biscione (verrà sottoposto a Berlusconi la prossima settimana), oggi ci saranno altri incontri, poi domani Galatioto volerà a Londra per parlare con le banche che garantiscono le garanzie finanziarie contenute nel fondo da 1,5 miliardi. A Milano rimarrà Gancikoff che ultimerà gli ultimi dettagli su mercato e governance.*
> 
> Lunedì' Galatioto tornerà a New York, ma potrebbe aver già prenotato un volo di ritorno: *infatti i giorni 26/27/28 (che coincidono con il CDA Fininvest per approvare il bilancio della holding, ndr) potrebbero essere caldissimi.
> Qualora Sal dovesse tornare a Milano, infatti, sarà per la firma che verrà apposta non da lui ma da un rappresentante della cordata.*



#Tuttoprocede #nerosurosso #PaskampoSantoSubito Si va dritti al closing!!!


----------



## pazzomania (16 Giugno 2016)

Per quelli che si lamentano della durata e della lungaggine delle trattative, ricordatevi:

*L' attesa del piacere è il piacere stesso.* 

Quando saremo dei Cinesi, questa adrenalina non la proveremo più, ci assueferemo velocemente .


----------



## Mr. Canà (16 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissime by Campopiano: proseguono a ritmo serrato gli incontro tra Galatioto e Fininvest per predisporre il contratto preliminare che segnerà il passaggio del 70% del Milan alla cordata cinese composta da 7-8 investitori.
> *Il piano industriale è stato presentato in ogni dettaglio ed è piaciuto molto ai vertici del biscione (verrà sottoposto a Berlusconi la prossima settimana), oggi ci saranno altri incontri, poi domani Galatioto volerà a Londra per parlare con le banche che garantiscono le garanzie finanziarie contenute nel fondo da 1,5 miliardi. A Milano rimarrà Gancikoff che ultimerà gli ultimi dettagli su mercato e governance.*
> 
> Lunedì' Galatioto tornerà a New York, ma potrebbe aver già prenotato un volo di ritorno: *infatti i giorni 26/27/28 (che coincidono con il CDA Fininvest per approvare il bilancio della holding, ndr) potrebbero essere caldissimi.
> Qualora Sal dovesse tornare a Milano, infatti, sarà per la firma che verrà apposta non da lui ma da un rappresentante della cordata.*



Speriamo davvero sia la volta buona 

"_A Milano rimarrà Gancikoff che ultimerà gli ultimi dettagli su mercato e governance_" e spero che questo significhi che già sono state posate delle basi per il prossimo mercato, magari con allenatore e alcuni giocatori già pre-opzionati.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Giugno 2016)

A me preoccupa il mercato. E soprattutto Galliani. Abbiamo già perso un mese di tempi, e richiamo di perderne un altro


----------



## kolao95 (16 Giugno 2016)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Speriamo davvero sia la volta buona
> 
> "_A Milano rimarrà Gancikoff che ultimerà gli ultimi dettagli su mercato e governance_" e spero che questo significhi che già sono state posate delle basi per il prossimo mercato, magari con allenatore e alcuni giocatori già pre-opzionati.



Sì, spero diano un segnale cominciando a prendere un paio di giocatori almeno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Giugno 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *L' attesa del piacere è il piacere stesso.*


----------



## sballotello (16 Giugno 2016)

il mercato secondo me è l'ultimo dei nostri problemi


----------



## danykz (16 Giugno 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per quelli che si lamentano della durata e della lungaggine delle trattative, ricordatevi:
> 
> *L' attesa del piacere è il piacere stesso.*
> 
> Quando saremo dei Cinesi, questa adrenalina non la proveremo più, ci assueferemo velocemente .



Questa poteva essere una cosa corretta se avevamo un presidente MINIMAMENTE dotato di buon senso! Però diciamo che l'attesa in questo caso è piacere e vaselina aahajhahaahahaha


----------



## ps18ps (16 Giugno 2016)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Speriamo davvero sia la volta buona
> 
> "_A Milano rimarrà Gancikoff che ultimerà gli ultimi dettagli su mercato e governance_" e spero che questo significhi che già sono state posate delle basi per il prossimo mercato, magari con allenatore e alcuni giocatori già pre-opzionati.



penso proprio che parleranno di questo, o perlomeno discuteranno di chi li gestirà. Magari decidono di ufficializzare subito l'allenatore, è una mia ipotesi, per cominciare a preparare la stagione.


----------



## Milo (16 Giugno 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *L' attesa del piacere è il piacere stesso.*



Io conosco un altro detto ancora più saggio:

L'attesa del kebab è esso stesso il kebab


----------



## naliM77 (16 Giugno 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> A me preoccupa il mercato. E soprattutto Galliani. Abbiamo già perso un mese di tempi, e richiamo di perderne un altro



Se come si legge, Gacinkoff sarà il nuovo AD, Galliani potrà fare quel che vuole, ma dal 1 luglio (Data ufficiale dell'apertura del mercato, cioè da quando potranno essere depositati i contratti), la firma che dovrà essere apposta su quei documenti, sarà quella di Gacinkoff. Quella di Galliani non avrà alcuna validità legale.


----------



## naliM77 (16 Giugno 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> penso proprio che parleranno di questo, o perlomeno discuteranno di chi li gestirà. Magari decidono di ufficializzare subito l'allenatore, è una mia ipotesi, per cominciare a preparare la stagione.



L'allenatore sarà Pellegrini, dovesse esserci l'ok di Berlusconi (che già c'è da due mesi eheheh ma lui vuol fare il buon padre padrone che dal letto dell'ospedale farà l'ennesimo regalo alla sua squadra), che terminerà le vacanze proprio il 22 giugno (leggetevi i primi rumors sul suo nome)


----------



## ps18ps (16 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> L'allenatore sarà Pellegrini, dovesse esserci l'ok di Berlusconi (che già c'è da due mesi eheheh ma lui vuol fare il buon padre padrone che dal letto dell'ospedale farà l'ennesimo regalo alla sua squadra), che terminerà le vacanze proprio il 22 giugno (leggetevi i primi rumors sul suo nome)



sisi probabilmente, però queste sono più illazioni,anche se vengono da fonti anche vicine a pellegrini. su questi argomenti, comunque, secondo me conviene aspettare qualche notizia più concreta e ufficiale, perchè secondo me nessuno sa cosa vogliano fare i cinesi e che idee hanno.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Se come si legge, Gacinkoff sarà il nuovo AD, Galliani potrà fare quel che vuole, ma dal 1 luglio (Data ufficiale dell'apertura del mercato, cioè da quando potranno essere depositati i contratti), la firma che dovrà essere apposta su quei documenti, sarà quella di Gacinkoff. Quella di Galliani non avrà alcuna validità legale.



i nuovi dirigenti verranno nominati dalla nuova proprietà soltanto dopo il closing (fine luglio/primi di agosto). Fino ad allora a firmare sarà Galliani, AD in pectore già scelto da Fininvest, ossia la proprietaria del Milan fino al momento finale in cui avverrà la girata delle azioni.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (16 Giugno 2016)

A me questi "aggiornamenti" di Campopiano cominciano a sembrare stucchevoli.
"Le parti stanno concordando tutti i punti e le clausole di un contratto molto complesso"
Tuttavia "restano alcuni *punti aperti da discutere e concordare* (legati soprattutto al mercato e alla governance societaria che verrà)" (il neretto e' di Campopiano)
"Il piano industriale presentato da Galatioto ha soddisfatto le richieste di Fininvest". Anche sui due punti mercato e governance? No, altrimenti non sarebbero aperti da discutere e concordare.
Esattamente la situazione che conosciamo da settimane. Dov'e' la novità? Nel fatto che la trattativa non si è interrotta.
Insomma questi articoli assomigliano sempre più a comunicati stampa di una delle parti, in quanto tali poco informativi.


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Giugno 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> il mercato secondo me è l'ultimo dei nostri problemi



È il primo invece


----------



## DannySa (16 Giugno 2016)

L'attesa del piacere è il licenziamento stesso di Galliani.


----------



## naliM77 (16 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> i nuovi dirigenti verranno nominati dalla nuova proprietà soltanto dopo il closing (fine luglio/primi di agosto). Fino ad allora a firmare sarà Galliani, AD in pectore già scelto da Fininvest, ossia la proprietaria del Milan fino al momento finale in cui avverrà la girata delle azioni.



E se il 28 questi arrivano e pagano tutto?


----------



## ildemone85 (16 Giugno 2016)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> A me questi "aggiornamenti" di Campopiano cominciano a sembrare stucchevoli.
> "Le parti stanno concordando tutti i punti e le clausole di un contratto molto complesso"
> Tuttavia "restano alcuni *punti aperti da discutere e concordare* (legati soprattutto al mercato e alla governance societaria che verrà)" (il neretto e' di Campopiano)
> "Il piano industriale presentato da Galatioto ha soddisfatto le richieste di Fininvest". Anche sui due punti mercato e governance? No, altrimenti non sarebbero aperti da discutere e concordare.
> ...



campovolo sta riciclando le news da settimane, ma qualcuno fa finta di non accorgersene, detto questo, sta trattativa è finita da tempo, forse mai esistita.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissime by Campopiano: proseguono a ritmo serrato gli incontro tra Galatioto e Fininvest per predisporre il contratto preliminare che segnerà il passaggio del 70% del Milan alla cordata cinese composta da 7-8 investitori.
> *Il piano industriale è stato presentato in ogni dettaglio ed è piaciuto molto ai vertici del biscione (verrà sottoposto a Berlusconi la prossima settimana), oggi ci saranno altri incontri, poi domani Galatioto volerà a Londra per parlare con le banche che garantiscono le garanzie finanziarie contenute nel fondo da 1,5 miliardi. A Milano rimarrà Gancikoff che ultimerà gli ultimi dettagli su mercato e governance.*
> 
> Lunedì' Galatioto tornerà a New York, ma potrebbe aver già prenotato un volo di ritorno: *infatti i giorni 26/27/28 (che coincidono con il CDA Fininvest per approvare il bilancio della holding, ndr) potrebbero essere caldissimi.
> Qualora Sal dovesse tornare a Milano, infatti, sarà per la firma che verrà apposta non da lui ma da un rappresentante della cordata.*



Tutto secondo programma, molto bene


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Giugno 2016)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> A me questi "aggiornamenti" di Campopiano cominciano a sembrare stucchevoli.
> "Le parti stanno concordando tutti i punti e le clausole di un contratto molto complesso"
> Tuttavia "restano alcuni punti aperti da discutere e concordare (legati soprattutto al mercato e alla governance societaria che verrà)" (il neretto e' di Campopiano)
> "Il piano industriale presentato da Galatioto ha soddisfatto le richieste di Fininvest". Anche sui due punti mercato e governance? No, altrimenti non sarebbero aperti da discutere e concordare.
> ...


Mi sto iniziando a stancare anche io.. Sono 2 giorni interi, con oggi 3, che trattano..E sti due punti sono ancora lì? Non sono riusciti a venirsi incontro ? Com'è possibile?


----------



## DannySa (16 Giugno 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> campovolo sta riciclando le news da settimane, ma qualcuno fa finta di non accorgersene, detto questo, sta trattativa è finita da tempo, forse mai esistita.



Galatioto quindi è solo un attore teatrale che sta recitando una parte?


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Giugno 2016)

A me il mercato non interessa proprio, se poi sarà a farlo Galliani per Giampaolo o Brocchi spero proprio non ci sia mercato.

Io voglio piazza pulita...voglio gente (in dirigenza) DEGNA, COMPETENTE.

Cosa che non lo è Galliani, Brocchi, Giampaolo e tutti i nostri INUTILI osservatori.


----------



## goleador 70 (16 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Galatioto quindi è solo un attore teatrale che sta recitando una parte?



Si come no
Galiatoto si presta ai giochetti di Silvio 
Ma per favore


----------



## Black (16 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissime by Campopiano: proseguono a ritmo serrato gli incontro tra Galatioto e Fininvest per predisporre il contratto preliminare che segnerà il passaggio del 70% del Milan alla cordata cinese composta da 7-8 investitori.
> *Il piano industriale è stato presentato in ogni dettaglio ed è piaciuto molto ai vertici del biscione (verrà sottoposto a Berlusconi la prossima settimana), oggi ci saranno altri incontri, poi domani Galatioto volerà a Londra per parlare con le banche che garantiscono le garanzie finanziarie contenute nel fondo da 1,5 miliardi. A Milano rimarrà Gancikoff che ultimerà gli ultimi dettagli su mercato e governance.*
> 
> Lunedì' Galatioto tornerà a New York, ma potrebbe aver già prenotato un volo di ritorno: *infatti i giorni 26/27/28 (che coincidono con il CDA Fininvest per approvare il bilancio della holding, ndr) potrebbero essere caldissimi.
> Qualora Sal dovesse tornare a Milano, infatti, sarà per la firma che verrà apposta non da lui ma da un rappresentante della cordata.*



bene, anzi benissimo! Musica per le mie orecchie! 26-27-28 Giugno? mi preparo alla festa...


----------



## ildemone85 (16 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Galatioto quindi è solo un attore teatrale che sta recitando una parte?



non lo so, io non mi fido di nessuno con il pagliaccio di arcore e fester, può darsi pure che galatioto non abbia trovato ancora nessuno per comprare il milan, chi lo sa, siamo da 2 mesi a dire sempre le stesse cose e non è successo nulla, poi dicono che è tutto ok, ma mancano sempre l'ok del clown arcoriano, il mercato da 200 mln e la pres onoraria fake e come se non bastasse, tutti gli indizi portano al milan low cost, con i rinnovi ai bidoni e giampaolo in rampa di lancio, fate voi, io al momento non vedo NESSUN elemento che mi fa pensare alla cessione.


----------



## naliM77 (16 Giugno 2016)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> A me questi "aggiornamenti" di Campopiano cominciano a sembrare stucchevoli.
> "Le parti stanno concordando tutti i punti e le clausole di un contratto molto complesso"
> Tuttavia "restano alcuni *punti aperti da discutere e concordare* (legati soprattutto al mercato e alla governance societaria che verrà)" (il neretto e' di Campopiano)
> "Il piano industriale presentato da Galatioto ha soddisfatto le richieste di Fininvest". Anche sui due punti mercato e governance? No, altrimenti non sarebbero aperti da discutere e concordare.
> ...



Forse che forse il piano industriale non ha nulla a che vedere con il mercato e la governance?

Forse il piano industriale riguarda gli investimenti presenti e futuri, mentre il mercato riguarda i giocatori da cercare e la governance riguarda i nomi degli uomini da piazzare?

Forse eh...


----------



## Fedeshi (16 Giugno 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> non lo so, io non mi fido di nessuno con il pagliaccio di arcore e fester, può darsi pure che galatioto non abbia trovato ancora nessuno per comprare il milan, chi lo sa, siamo da 2 mesi a dire sempre le stesse cose e non è successo nulla, poi dicono che è tutto ok, ma mancano sempre l'ok del clown arcoriano, il mercato da 200 mln e la pres onoraria fake e come se non bastasse, tutti gli indizi portano al milan low cost, con i rinnovi ai bidoni e giampaolo in rampa di lancio, fate voi, io al momento non vedo NESSUN elemento che mi fa pensare alla cessione.



Per carità,ognuno la pensi come vuole ma l'esclusiva se l'hanno firmata vuol dire che i Cinesi esistono eccome.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Forse che forse il piano industriale non ha nulla a che vedere con il mercato e la governance?
> 
> Forse il piano industriale riguarda gli investimenti presenti e futuri, mentre il mercato riguarda i giocatori da cercare e la governance riguarda i nomi degli uomini da piazzare?
> 
> Forse eh...


Ho capito ma è un mese che parlano di questi due punti di discordia.. La futura governance di Berlusconi e la garanzia di spesa di un tot in tot anni.. Ed ancora dopo quasi 3 giorni di ferreo lavoro sono lì? Non si sono venuti incontro? Non hanno trovato nessun punto comune? Com'è possibile?


----------



## ildemone85 (16 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Per carità,ognuno la pensi come vuole ma l'esclusiva se l'hanno firmata vuol dire che i Cinesi esistono eccome.



fininvest è un circo totale, io ti dico che sfumerà pure l'affare vivendi premium, è una holding governata da inetti totali


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissime by Campopiano: proseguono a ritmo serrato gli incontro tra Galatioto e Fininvest per predisporre il contratto preliminare che segnerà il passaggio del 70% del Milan alla cordata cinese composta da 7-8 investitori.
> *Il piano industriale è stato presentato in ogni dettaglio ed è piaciuto molto ai vertici del biscione (verrà sottoposto a Berlusconi la prossima settimana), oggi ci saranno altri incontri, poi domani Galatioto volerà a Londra per parlare con le banche che garantiscono le garanzie finanziarie contenute nel fondo da 1,5 miliardi. A Milano rimarrà Gancikoff che ultimerà gli ultimi dettagli su mercato e governance.*
> 
> Lunedì' Galatioto tornerà a New York, ma potrebbe aver già prenotato un volo di ritorno: *infatti i giorni 26/27/28 (che coincidono con il CDA Fininvest per approvare il bilancio della holding, ndr) potrebbero essere caldissimi.
> Qualora Sal dovesse tornare a Milano, infatti, sarà per la firma che verrà apposta non da lui ma da un rappresentante della cordata.*



Lunedì terminano i ballottaggi, e non saremo più incatenati da logiche assurde, politiche o mediatiche. Sono pronto a scommettere che Galatioto e Fininvest rilasceranno un comunicato (o qualche intervista importante) lunedì prossimo, prima del ritorno di Galatioto o in concomitanza.


----------



## robs91 (16 Giugno 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> non lo so, io non mi fido di nessuno con il pagliaccio di arcore e fester, può darsi pure che galatioto non abbia trovato ancora nessuno per comprare il milan, chi lo sa, siamo da 2 mesi a dire sempre le stesse cose e non è successo nulla, poi dicono che è tutto ok, ma mancano sempre l'ok del clown arcoriano, il mercato da 200 mln e la pres onoraria fake e come se non bastasse, tutti gli indizi portano al milan low cost, con i rinnovi ai bidoni e giampaolo in rampa di lancio, fate voi, io al momento non vedo NESSUN elemento che mi fa pensare alla cessione.



Esatto.Cessione ai miliardari cinesi ma il mercato lo gestisce Galliani e gli obiettivi sono Giampaolo,Vazquez,Lapadula,Immobile ecc...C'è qualcosa che non quadra.


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Giugno 2016)

E' verissimo che in due mesi:

- non sappiamo chi fa parte della cordata
- qualcuno fa parte della cordata o sono dei Bee 2.0?
- degli ottimi nomi fatti tra allenatori e giocatori non è arrivato nessuno, anzi, gli allenatori si sono accasati


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> E se il 28 questi arrivano e pagano tutto?



Al 99% non accadrà, vedrai...


----------



## enrico100 (16 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissime by Campopiano: proseguono a ritmo serrato gli incontro tra Galatioto e Fininvest per predisporre il contratto preliminare che segnerà il passaggio del 70% del Milan alla cordata cinese composta da 7-8 investitori.
> *Il piano industriale è stato presentato in ogni dettaglio ed è piaciuto molto ai vertici del biscione (verrà sottoposto a Berlusconi la prossima settimana), oggi ci saranno altri incontri, poi domani Galatioto volerà a Londra per parlare con le banche che garantiscono le garanzie finanziarie contenute nel fondo da 1,5 miliardi. A Milano rimarrà Gancikoff che ultimerà gli ultimi dettagli su mercato e governance.*
> 
> Lunedì' Galatioto tornerà a New York, ma potrebbe aver già prenotato un volo di ritorno: *infatti i giorni 26/27/28 (che coincidono con il CDA Fininvest per approvare il bilancio della holding, ndr) potrebbero essere caldissimi.
> Qualora Sal dovesse tornare a Milano, infatti, sarà per la firma che verrà apposta non da lui ma da un rappresentante della cordata.*


Io comunque direi che in ogni caso c'è sempre tanto da dire, ad esempio:
-Bee è troppo appariscente, si fa troppo vedere, è poco serio ecc.
-I cinesi non esistono perché non li abbiamo mai visti, è una pagliacciata ecc.
Personalmente ritengo che le cose serie sono quelle di cui non si sa nulla fino all'annuncio ufficiale, quindi bene che i cinesi non si siano palesati


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Giugno 2016)

*Edo86, ragazzo milanista che vive a Shangai, su Twitter rivela: ''sono riuscito a parlare con un funzionario dell'Ass. Calcio cinese, mi ha riferito che la cordata è stata creata da Richard Lee (vecchia conoscenza di questo forum, ndr). Questo funzionario peraltro è il figlio della Hutchison Eletrical Industry, quindi terrei d'occhio questa azienda''*


----------



## naliM77 (16 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> E' verissimo che in due mesi:
> 
> - non sappiamo chi fa parte della cordata
> - qualcuno fa parte della cordata o sono dei Bee 2.0?
> - degli ottimi nomi fatti tra allenatori e giocatori non è arrivato nessuno, anzi, gli allenatori si sono accasati



Non lo sai tu chi sono...ma chi di dovere lo sa.

Devi saperlo anche tu?Non è detto. Sei azionista Fininvest?Sei azionista Milan?se non sei nessuna delle due persone, chi siano i componenti della cordata a te non riguarda. Non so se è chiaro questo discorso.

Gli allenatori si sono accasati?Chi s'è accasato?Finora l'unico accasatosi è Pippo Inzaghi, rivolevi superPippo?Io spero di no. Ancelotti, Guardiola e Mourinho avevano firmato già mesi fa...quindi dimmi il nome di un altro allenatore che si è già seduto su di una panchina. Emery, Garcia, Pellegrini, VillasBoas, De Boer ecc ecc sono ancora tutti liberi.


----------



## goleador 70 (16 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Edo86, ragazzo milanista che vive a Shangai, su Twitter rivela: ''sono riuscito a parlare con un funzionario dell'Ass. Calcio cinese, mi ha riferito che la cordata è stata creata da Richard Lee (vecchia conoscenza di questo forum, ndr). Questo funzionario peraltro è il figlio della Hutchison Eletrical Industry, quindi terrei d'occhio questa azienda''*



Bravo Richard..


----------



## LukeLike (16 Giugno 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> campovolo sta riciclando le news da settimane, ma qualcuno fa finta di non accorgersene, detto questo, sta trattativa è finita da tempo, forse mai esistita.



Massì, forse nemmeno Galatioto esiste e forse nemmeno Berlusconi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissime by Campopiano: proseguono a ritmo serrato gli incontro tra Galatioto e Fininvest per predisporre il contratto preliminare che segnerà il passaggio del 70% del Milan alla cordata cinese composta da 7-8 investitori.
> *Il piano industriale è stato presentato in ogni dettaglio ed è piaciuto molto ai vertici del biscione (verrà sottoposto a Berlusconi la prossima settimana), oggi ci saranno altri incontri, poi domani Galatioto volerà a Londra per parlare con le banche che garantiscono le garanzie finanziarie contenute nel fondo da 1,5 miliardi. A Milano rimarrà Gancikoff che ultimerà gli ultimi dettagli su mercato e governance.*
> 
> Lunedì' Galatioto tornerà a New York, ma potrebbe aver già prenotato un volo di ritorno: *infatti i giorni 26/27/28 (che coincidono con il CDA Fininvest per approvare il bilancio della holding, ndr) potrebbero essere caldissimi.
> Qualora Sal dovesse tornare a Milano, infatti, sarà per la firma che verrà apposta non da lui ma da un rappresentante della cordata.*


 In poche parole ci tocca sperare di rivedere Sal a Milano,sta diventanto una cosa veramente troppo lunga.


----------



## Luca_Taz (16 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Edo86, ragazzo milanista che vive a Shangai, su Twitter rivela: ''sono riuscito a parlare con un funzionario dell'Ass. Calcio cinese, mi ha riferito che la cordata è stata creata da Richard Lee (vecchia conoscenza di questo forum, ndr). Questo funzionario peraltro è il figlio della Hutchison Eletrical Industry, quindi terrei d'occhio questa azienda''*



a capo di questa ditta c'è un certo Li Ka-shing che ha due figli Victor Li e Richard Li......

Speriamo non sia fumo negli occhi in stile "barcaiolo napoletano" ai tempi di Dinho


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Non lo sai tu chi sono...ma chi di dovere lo sa.
> 
> Devi saperlo anche tu?Non è detto. Sei azionista Fininvest?Sei azionista Milan?se non sei nessuna delle due persone, chi siano i componenti della cordata a te non riguarda. Non so se è chiaro questo discorso.
> 
> Gli allenatori si sono accasati?Chi s'è accasato?Finora l'unico accasatosi è Pippo Inzaghi, rivolevi superPippo?Io spero di no. Ancelotti, Guardiola e Mourinho avevano firmato già mesi fa...quindi dimmi il nome di un altro allenatore che si è già seduto su di una panchina. Emery, Garcia, Pellegrini, VillasBoas, De Boer ecc ecc sono ancora tutti liberi.



Emery ormai è del PSG.
Restano Garcia (ma sembra vicino alla Premier), Pellegrini..che non sono chissà che...ma almeno Pellegrini attirerebbe giocatori internazionali.

Villas Boas e De Bour...brrrrr


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Giugno 2016)

Chi se ne frega del mercato, possiamo anche arrivare decimi questa stagione, ma liberiamoci della feccia che contamina il Milan e ripartiamo con un progetto vero (non ci vuole molto, c'è riuscito pure un "morto di fame" come Thoir)


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Giugno 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Chi se ne frega del mercato, possiamo anche arrivare decimi questa stagione, ma liberiamoci della feccia che contamina il Milan e ripartiamo con un progetto vero (non ci vuole molto, c'è riuscito pure un "morto di fame" come Thoir)



concordo , ma molti non hanno pazienza. Immagina lo scenario , i Cinesi prendono la società e il loro primo anno facciamo decimi, ti immagini stampa e tifosi? 

Cinesi di cartone , al Milan non è cambiato nulla ecc. Per rilanciarci come immagine nel mondo serve una buona stagione già quest'anno.


----------



## Giangy (16 Giugno 2016)

Di libero ci sarebbe ancora pure Sampaoli come profilo internazionale... comunque aspetto le firme, dopo le firme non mi aspetto grandi botti di mercato all'improvviso, ma almeno due o tre si. Staremo a vedere


----------



## Crox93 (16 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Edo86, ragazzo milanista che vive a Shangai, su Twitter rivela: ''sono riuscito a parlare con un funzionario dell'Ass. Calcio cinese, mi ha riferito che la cordata è stata creata da Richard Lee (vecchia conoscenza di questo forum, ndr). Questo funzionario peraltro è il figlio della Hutchison Eletrical Industry, quindi terrei d'occhio questa azienda''*



E' affidabile?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Edo86, ragazzo milanista che vive a Shangai, su Twitter rivela: ''sono riuscito a parlare con un funzionario dell'Ass. Calcio cinese, mi ha riferito che la cordata è stata creata da Richard Lee (vecchia conoscenza di questo forum, ndr). Questo funzionario peraltro è il figlio della Hutchison Eletrical Industry, quindi terrei d'occhio questa azienda''*



Ma Richard Lee non è quello che lo scorso anno fu messo dai giornali al capo della cordata Cinese interessata al Milan oltre a Mr Bee che però aveva l'esclusiva?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Giugno 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ma Richard Lee non è quello che lo scorso anno fu messo dai giornali al capo della cordata Cinese interessata al Milan oltre a Mr Bee che però aveva l'esclusiva?



Si


----------



## DannySa (16 Giugno 2016)

Luca_Taz ha scritto:


> a capo di questa ditta c'è un certo Li Ka-shing che ha due figli Victor Li e Richard Li......
> 
> Speriamo non sia fumo negli occhi in stile "barcaiolo napoletano" ai tempi di Dinho



Di Li Ka-shing se ne parlava 2 mesetti fa, vecchiotto ma tra i 3 più ricchi di Cina (se non ricordo male).
Tra questi qualcuno ci sarà dentro gioco forza.


----------



## wfiesso (16 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> A me il mercato non interessa proprio, se poi sarà a farlo Galliani per Giampaolo o Brocchi spero proprio non ci sia mercato.
> 
> Io voglio piazza pulita...voglio gente (in dirigenza) DEGNA, COMPETENTE.
> 
> Cosa che non lo è Galliani, Brocchi, Giampaolo e tutti i nostri INUTILI osservatori.



Strano ma vero, stavolta concordo con te  la cosa importante adesso é liberarci della zavorra, poi il mercato verrà, fino ad agosto qualche colpetto si piazza lo stesso, ma la cosa fondamentale è mettere in piedi la dirigenza e PROGRAMMARE ...


----------



## kolao95 (16 Giugno 2016)

Ma quelli che dicono di non credere più alla cessione perché non vanno a farsi un giro invece di venire qui a piangere scrivendo sempre le stesse cose?


( [MENTION=2284]kolao95[/MENTION] pensa per te )


----------



## Roger84 (16 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma quelli che dicono di non credere più alla cessione perché non vanno a farsi un giro invece di venire qui a piangere scrivendo sempre le stesse cose?
> 
> 
> ( [MENTION=2284]kolao95[/MENTION] pensa per te )



Concordo! Basta che dopo a cessione avvenuta, non salgano sul carro....


----------



## wfiesso (16 Giugno 2016)

Chi non crede alla cessione la desidera più di noi ottimisti, ma la frustrazione x le continue prese in giro li fanno dubitare di tutto e tutti, li capisco anche se la penso diversamente da loro, fatto sta che alla fine sul.carro ci saliremo tutti perché sarà una vittoria per tutti, e alla fine anche se con pensieri diversi siamo tutti qui per il Milan


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Chi non crede alla cessione la desidera più di noi ottimisti, ma la frustrazione x le continue prese in giro li fanno dubitare di tutto e tutti, li capisco anche se la penso diversamente da loro, fatto sta che alla fine sul.carro ci saliremo tutti perché sarà una vittoria per tutti, e alla fine anche se con pensieri diversi siamo tutti qui per il Milan



capisco il pessimismo, ma i post totalmente scaramantici senza alcun tipo di contenuto sono inutili e d'ora in poi riponderò coi numeri della cabala


43 morto che parla


----------



## wfiesso (16 Giugno 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> capisco il pessimismo, ma i post totalmente scaramantici senza alcun tipo di contenuto sono inutili e d'ora in poi riponderò coi numeri della cabala
> 
> 
> 43 morto che parla



Sì ti capisco, son fastidiosi, ma io penso che anno scorso ero al loro posto quindi so cosa si prova ad essere frustrati e sentirsi presi in giro


----------



## Jackdvmilan (16 Giugno 2016)

Concordo...i post come "e anche oggi si vende domani,mr bee 2.0,teatrino,pagliacciata" sono solo snervanti: non danno spunto di riflessione,non contribuiscono a instaurare una chiacchierata...fossero almeno argomentati si potrebbe parlarne...


----------



## Aron (16 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissime by Campopiano: proseguono a ritmo serrato gli incontro tra Galatioto e Fininvest per predisporre il contratto preliminare che segnerà il passaggio del 70% del Milan alla cordata cinese composta da 7-8 investitori.
> *Il piano industriale è stato presentato in ogni dettaglio ed è piaciuto molto ai vertici del biscione (verrà sottoposto a Berlusconi la prossima settimana), oggi ci saranno altri incontri, poi domani Galatioto volerà a Londra per parlare con le banche che garantiscono le garanzie finanziarie contenute nel fondo da 1,5 miliardi. A Milano rimarrà Gancikoff che ultimerà gli ultimi dettagli su mercato e governance.*
> 
> Lunedì' Galatioto tornerà a New York, ma potrebbe aver già prenotato un volo di ritorno: *infatti i giorni 26/27/28 (che coincidono con il CDA Fininvest per approvare il bilancio della holding, ndr) potrebbero essere caldissimi.
> Qualora Sal dovesse tornare a Milano, infatti, sarà per la firma che verrà apposta non da lui ma da un rappresentante della cordata.*



In risposta a un utente, Campopiano lascia intendere che il dibattito di queste ore con Fininvest e Berlusconi è incentrato sul ruolo che avranno Galliani e Barbara.


----------



## zlatan (16 Giugno 2016)

Io non ci credo onestamente. Campopiano mi sembra sempre più il nuovo Alciato purtroppo. Però se mi sbaglio sarò il primo a saltare sul carro, ho detto e ripetuto che sarei disposto ad accettare (e non potrà essere altrimenti), che Galliani faccia mercato. Adesso vi dirò di più, visto che non c'è tempo vi dico che con degli acquisti decenti, diamo pure la squadra in mano a Brocchi, tanto credo che lui o Giampaolo non cambi niente. L'importante è vendere, cominciare a prendere qualcuno, scatenarci a gennaio e poi a giugno 2017. MA prima di tutto vendere, solo allora capiremo che è davvero finita. Spero ancora fino al 30, dopo per forza di cose non ci crederò più....


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Della serie, senza l'operazione di Berlusconi, si sarebbe concluso tutto (in un senso o nell'altro) tra il 20 ed il 22. Berlusconi fino a lunedì/martedì, sarà in terapia intensiva ed in osservazione ed in isolamento (di sicuro non gli faranno vedere gli exit-poll, visto che non può sopportare stress), quindi PRIMA DI ALLORA, tutte le notizie provenienti dalle fonti che citano Berlusconi, saranno carta straccia, fino ad allora ne leggerremo di tutti i colori, quindi preparatevi alle montagne russe nel week end, considerando poi che domenica si voterà, chissà cosa si inventeranno tra Sky e compagni vari
> 
> Martedì sapremo tutto e chissà che, insieme alla prima soffiata sui pensieri di Berlusconi, non arrivi anche il nome dell'allenatore (Pellegrini finirà le sue vacanze il 22 giugno)




No, Berlusconi ha già lasciato la terapia intensiva.


----------



## Aron (16 Giugno 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Io non ci credo onestamente. Campopiano mi sembra sempre più il nuovo Alciato purtroppo. Però se mi sbaglio sarò il primo a saltare sul carro, ho detto e ripetuto che sarei disposto ad accettare (e non potrà essere altrimenti), che Galliani faccia mercato. Adesso vi dirò di più, visto che non c'è tempo vi dico che con degli acquisti decenti, diamo pure la squadra in mano a Brocchi, tanto credo che lui o Giampaolo non cambi niente. L'importante è vendere, cominciare a prendere qualcuno, scatenarci a gennaio e poi a giugno 2017. MA prima di tutto vendere, solo allora capiremo che è davvero finita. Spero ancora fino al 30, dopo per forza di cose non ci crederò più....



Campopiano non è mai stato strafottente, presuntuoso e maleducato come Alciato l'anno scorso durante la vicenda Bee.

Campopiano il suo scoop l'ha già fatto, tanti onori per lui comunque vada a finire.


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Giugno 2016)

il re dell'est ha scritto:


> ultimissime by campopiano: Proseguono a ritmo serrato gli incontro tra galatioto e fininvest per predisporre il contratto preliminare che segnerà il passaggio del 70% del milan alla cordata cinese composta da 7-8 investitori.
> *il piano industriale è stato presentato in ogni dettaglio ed è piaciuto molto ai vertici del biscione (verrà sottoposto a berlusconi la prossima settimana), oggi ci saranno altri incontri, poi domani galatioto volerà a londra per parlare con le banche che garantiscono le garanzie finanziarie contenute nel fondo da 1,5 miliardi. A milano rimarrà gancikoff che ultimerà gli ultimi dettagli su mercato e governance.*
> 
> lunedì' galatioto tornerà a new york, ma potrebbe aver già prenotato un volo di ritorno: *infatti i giorni 26/27/28 (che coincidono con il cda fininvest per approvare il bilancio della holding, ndr) potrebbero essere caldissimi.
> Qualora sal dovesse tornare a milano, infatti, sarà per la firma che verrà apposta non da lui ma da un rappresentante della cordata.*



*tornate on topic*


----------



## Dave (16 Giugno 2016)

Ma nessuno ha visto l'intervento dell'avv.La Scala? É tornato a parlare sulla cessione del Milan


----------



## Fedeshi (16 Giugno 2016)

Dave ha scritto:


> Ma nessuno ha visto l'intervento dell'avv.La Scala? É tornato a parlare sulla cessione del Milan



Ci puoi fare una sintesi?


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Giugno 2016)

Dave ha scritto:


> Ma nessuno ha visto l'intervento dell'avv.La Scala? É tornato a parlare sulla cessione del Milan



Dove?


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissime by Campopiano: proseguono a ritmo serrato gli incontro tra Galatioto e Fininvest per predisporre il contratto preliminare che segnerà il passaggio del 70% del Milan alla cordata cinese composta da 7-8 investitori.
> *Il piano industriale è stato presentato in ogni dettaglio ed è piaciuto molto ai vertici del biscione (verrà sottoposto a Berlusconi la prossima settimana), oggi ci saranno altri incontri, poi domani Galatioto volerà a Londra per parlare con le banche che garantiscono le garanzie finanziarie contenute nel fondo da 1,5 miliardi. A Milano rimarrà Gancikoff che ultimerà gli ultimi dettagli su mercato e governance.*
> 
> Lunedì' Galatioto tornerà a New York, ma potrebbe aver già prenotato un volo di ritorno: *infatti i giorni 26/27/28 (che coincidono con il CDA Fininvest per approvare il bilancio della holding, ndr) potrebbero essere caldissimi.
> Qualora Sal dovesse tornare a Milano, infatti, sarà per la firma che verrà apposta non da lui ma da un rappresentante della cordata.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Edo86, ragazzo milanista che vive a Shangai, su Twitter rivela: ''sono riuscito a parlare con un funzionario dell'Ass. Calcio cinese, mi ha riferito che la cordata è stata creata da Richard Lee (vecchia conoscenza di questo forum, ndr). Questo funzionario peraltro è il figlio della Hutchison Eletrical Industry, quindi terrei d'occhio questa azienda''*



Quotate.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Dove?



Ha detto semplicemente che sa per certo che la trattativa è viva e vegeta, che prosegue verso i suoi normali ritmi, che i giornalisti non sanno nulla, e che sa pure per certo che i compratori sanno benissimo della voglia dei tifosi di rinnovamento totale del management. 

Insomma niente di clamoroso...


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ha detto semplicemente che sa per certo che la trattativa è viva e vegeta, che prosegue verso i suoi normali ritmi, che i giornalisti non sanno nulla, *e che sa pure per certo che i compratori sanno benissimo della voglia dei tifosi di rinnovamento totale del management. *
> 
> Insomma niente di clamoroso...



beh insomma , questa è una bella conferma .


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ha detto semplicemente che sa per certo che la trattativa è viva e vegeta, che prosegue verso i suoi normali ritmi, che i giornalisti non sanno nulla, *e che sa pure per certo che i compratori sanno benissimo della voglia dei tifosi di rinnovamento totale del management. *
> 
> Insomma niente di clamoroso...



Dio sì.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ha detto semplicemente che sa per certo che la trattativa è viva e vegeta, che prosegue verso i suoi normali ritmi, che *i giornalisti non sanno nulla*, e che sa pure per certo che i compratori sanno benissimo della voglia dei tifosi di rinnovamento totale del management.
> 
> Insomma niente di clamoroso...


Non faccio nomi, ma La Scala, per caso, percepisce un po' di gelo?


----------



## Coripra (16 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ha detto semplicemente che sa per certo che la trattativa è viva e vegeta, che prosegue verso i suoi normali ritmi, che i giornalisti non sanno nulla, e che sa pure per certo *che i compratori sanno benissimo della voglia dei tifosi di rinnovamento totale del management. *
> 
> Insomma niente di clamoroso...



Bè dai, niente di clamoroso magari no, ma quella frase (in neretto) mi riempie di gioia (repressa, sennò mi bannano)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> beh insomma , questa è una bella conferma .


Ma vi pare che i cinesi vengono col 70% e lasciano il condor e il nano a comandare?  L'ItalMilan... dei cinesi 

Ps: non mi riferisco a te, ma a quanto è stato detto dai giornali ultimamente


----------



## wfiesso (16 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ha detto semplicemente che sa per certo che la trattativa è viva e vegeta, che prosegue verso i suoi normali ritmi, che i giornalisti non sanno nulla, e che sa pure per certo che i compratori sanno benissimo della voglia dei tifosi di rinnovamento totale del management.
> 
> Insomma niente di clamoroso...





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> beh insomma , questa è una bella conferma .



Beh... per quelli che diffidano pure di campopiano questa è una bellissima conferma secondo me... anzi é una conferma un po per tutti ... l'incubo sta per finire


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> beh insomma , questa è una bella conferma .



Per me era scontato che a closing avvenuto cambiassero management, quindi pure Galliani...  comunque staremo a vedere. Come ho detto, speriamo di stappare due bottiglie: una per la cessione e una per il Gallo.



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma vi pare che i cinesi vengono col 70% e lasciano il condor e il nano a comandare?  L'ItalMilan... dei cinesi
> 
> Ps: non mi riferisco a te, ma a quanto è stato detto dai giornali ultimamente


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Chi non crede alla cessione la desidera più di noi ottimisti, ma la frustrazione x le continue prese in giro li fanno dubitare di tutto e tutti, li capisco anche se la penso diversamente da loro, fatto sta che alla fine sul.carro ci saliremo tutti perché sarà una vittoria per tutti, e alla fine anche se con pensieri diversi siamo tutti qui per il Milan


Ci hai preso alla grande. 

Io ammetto di essere troppo pessimista, da ora spero di essere più razionale ma ho paura di "farmi del male" di nuovo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ci hai preso alla grande.
> 
> Io ammetto di essere troppo pessimista, da ora spero di essere più razionale ma ho paura di "farmi del male" di nuovo


A te, alla fine, non verrà concesso di salire sul carro. Sarai condannato a tifare per l'eternità l'ItalMilan e il grande Milan di dicembre di Inzaghi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ha detto semplicemente che sa per certo che la trattativa è viva e vegeta, che prosegue verso i suoi normali ritmi, che i giornalisti non sanno nulla, e che sa pure per certo che i compratori sanno benissimo della voglia dei tifosi di rinnovamento totale del management.
> 
> Insomma niente di clamoroso...



Di La Scala io mi fido. E' una persona che non avrebbe problemi nel denunciare risvolti negativi.
Bene.


----------



## zamp2010 (16 Giugno 2016)

Secondo la mia idea, stanno lavorando e preparando per l'inizio del calciomercato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Giugno 2016)

" filtra pessimismo " cit.


----------



## carlocarlo (16 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Di La Scala io mi fido. E' una persona che non avrebbe problemi nel denunciare risvolti negativi.
> Bene.



ma La Scala ne sa meno di noi ragazzi.


----------



## wfiesso (16 Giugno 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> ma La Scala ne sa meno di noi ragazzi.



Sì in fine é solo l'avvocato dei piccoli azionisti, gente che non é coinvolta nella cessione della società.... :/


----------



## wfiesso (16 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ci hai preso alla grande.
> 
> Io ammetto di essere troppo pessimista, da ora spero di essere più razionale ma ho paura di "farmi del male" di nuovo



L'anno scorso sui topic di martinez e Kondogbia, e successivamente su quello di bee, avevo il tuo stesso atteggiamento quindi so cosa significa stare "dall'altra parte"... però quest'anno la serietà in tutta la trattativa é totalmente diversa, discrezione prima di tutto, poi chiaramente finché non si firma nulla é certo, ma penso che possiamo stare abbastanza tranquilli


----------



## Coripra (16 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Sì in fine é solo l'avvocato dei piccoli azionisti, gente che non é coinvolta nella cessione della società.... :/



Difatti... ne sa molto di più La Gazza


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso sui topic di martinez e Kondogbia, e successivamente su quello di bee, avevo il tuo stesso atteggiamento quindi so cosa significa stare "dall'altra parte"... però quest'anno la serietà in tutta la trattativa é totalmente diversa, discrezione prima di tutto, poi chiaramente finché non si firma nulla é certo, ma penso che possiamo stare abbastanza tranquilli



Allora ragazzi diciamoci la verità : 
Nessuno veramente sa come andrà a finire .. perché finché non c'è il pagamento io non do la cosa per fatta .. PERO' , c'è un però gigante.. quest anno i personaggi in gioco non sono Bee e i 3 pirla che lo seguivano.. qui si tratta dei maggiori player internazionali che DIFFICILMENTE si mettono a 90 per fare i giochi del nano .
Secondo voi i cinesi che hanno 10 volte il patrimonio del nano si fanno prendere per il naso per manie di grandezza di un 80enne ? non penso proprio . 
poi da qui a dire che SI CHIUDERA' SICURAMENTE ne passa.. ma non vedo cosa possa andare storto visto che abbiamo gia fatto l' 85% del lavoro per la cessione e tutto porta alla conclusione .


----------



## kollaps (16 Giugno 2016)

L'anno scorso quando arrivò bee in Italia ogni secondo c'era un aggiornamento... Venivamo a sapere quando pranzava, quando c'erano gli incontri, quanto duravano, cosa si dicevano... E non mancarono ovviamente le foto di rito con Silvio. 
Tutto questo solamente durante le trattative eh. 
Beh rispetto alle pochissime notizie che filtrano quest'anno, nonostante Galatioto sia in Italia (se n'è accorto qualcuno? non ne parla quasi nessuno), è tutta un altra storia... E questo non pio che farmi pensare bene. 
A grandi falcate verso la Cina


----------



## sballotello (16 Giugno 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso quando arrivò bee in Italia ogni secondo c'era un aggiornamento... Venivamo a sapere quando pranzava, quando c'erano gli incontri, quanto duravano, cosa si dicevano... E non mancarono ovviamente le foto di rito con Silvio.
> Tutto questo solamente durante le trattative eh.
> Beh rispetto alle pochissime notizie che filtrano quest'anno, nonostante Galatioto sia in Italia (se n'è accorto qualcuno? non ne parla quasi nessuno), è tutta un altra storia... E questo non pio che farmi pensare bene.
> A grandi falcate verso la Cina



Della serie: quando si muovono i professionisti veri con i controcazzi ( includo anche i supermanager di Fininvest ) pensano soltanto a lavorare senza mandare i pizzini ai pellegatti , ai di marzio ect con l'intento di dare gli aggiornamenti live nelle trasmissioni televisive e nei siti. In questi 3 giorni incontri invece i media non hanno neanche capito in quale albergo si incontrano..


----------



## kakaoo1981 (16 Giugno 2016)

ma il buon Peppino è sparito??? oggi non passa il solito disco?


----------



## clanton (16 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ha detto semplicemente che sa per certo che la trattativa è viva e vegeta, che prosegue verso i suoi normali ritmi, che i giornalisti non sanno nulla, e che sa pure per certo che i compratori sanno benissimo della voglia dei tifosi di rinnovamento totale del management.
> 
> Insomma niente di clamoroso...



E' un intervento molto sensato e se lo dice uno come Scala che non è stato tenero con la società perchè non avere fiducia e smetterla di fare le cassandre ?


----------



## wfiesso (16 Giugno 2016)

kakaoo1981 ha scritto:


> ma il buon Peppino è sparito??? oggi non passa il solito disco?



Sì stare inventando qualcosa di nuovo


----------



## naliM77 (16 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Allora ragazzi diciamoci la verità :
> Nessuno veramente sa come andrà a finire .. perché finché non c'è il pagamento io non do la cosa per fatta .. PERO' , c'è un però gigante.. quest anno i personaggi in gioco non sono Bee e i 3 pirla che lo seguivano.. qui si tratta dei maggiori player internazionali che DIFFICILMENTE si mettono a 90 per fare i giochi del nano .
> Secondo voi i cinesi che hanno 10 volte il patrimonio del nano si fanno prendere per il naso per manie di grandezza di un 80enne ? non penso proprio .
> poi da qui a dire che SI CHIUDERA' SICURAMENTE ne passa.. ma non vedo cosa possa andare storto visto che abbiamo gia fatto l' 85% del lavoro per la cessione e tutto porta alla conclusione .



APPUNTO.

A Bee si poteva credere e non credere. Io non ci credetti mai, tanto che quando firmarono l'esclusiva pensai di essermi sbagliato. Chi lavora e fa affari di questa portata, non appare davanti le telecamere un giorno si e l'altro pure, non comunica alla stampa la sua agenda e così via.

Poi che si chiuda o meno è un altro paio di maniche, ma sopratutto, siete davvero convinti che Berlusconi sia folle?


----------



## danykz (16 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Sì stare inventando qualcosa di nuovo



Ora dirà che Galatioto andrà a Londra per comprare un negozio di scarpe INGLESI! Ahahahahaha!
Comunque ragazzi siamo ad un punto STORICO, ci siamo quasi, trattenete il fiato


----------



## TheZio (16 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Allora ragazzi diciamoci la verità :
> Nessuno veramente sa come andrà a finire .. perché finché non c'è il pagamento io non do la cosa per fatta .. PERO' , c'è un però gigante.. quest anno i personaggi in gioco non sono Bee e i 3 pirla che lo seguivano.. qui si tratta dei maggiori player internazionali che DIFFICILMENTE si mettono a 90 per fare i giochi del nano .
> Secondo voi i cinesi che hanno 10 volte il patrimonio del nano si fanno prendere per il naso per manie di grandezza di un 80enne ? non penso proprio .
> poi da qui a dire che SI CHIUDERA' SICURAMENTE ne passa.. ma non vedo cosa possa andare storto visto che abbiamo gia fatto l' 85% del lavoro per la cessione e tutto porta alla conclusione .





naliM77 ha scritto:


> APPUNTO.
> 
> A Bee si poteva credere e non credere. Io non ci credetti mai, tanto che quando firmarono l'esclusiva pensai di essermi sbagliato. Chi lavora e fa affari di questa portata, non appare davanti le telecamere un giorno si e l'altro pure, non comunica alla stampa la sua agenda e così via.
> 
> Poi che si chiuda o meno è un altro paio di maniche, ma sopratutto, siete davvero convinti che Berlusconi sia folle?



Mi lego alla vostra discussione solo per aggiungere che, se fossero veri gli spifferi riportati da Sky, Mediaset, Gazza & Co. (i pessimisti), di tutti i rallentamenti, i non convincimenti e i vari periodi gelati, la trattativa sarebbe già bella che saltata..
Io comunque credo che dopo i ballottaggi sapremo subito come andrà a finire: o ci sarà l'accelerata definitiva o si arenerà definitivamente.. Questa volta non credo che andranno tanto per le lunghe...

Poi se fosse tutto un teatrino, direi chiudiamo subito le nomination per gli Oscar 2017: il nano avrebbe stravinto a mani basse anche quello (altro che DiCaprio!).. Sia come miglior sceneggiatura che come miglior attore!


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Giugno 2016)

Alla fine la chiave è una: noi non abbiamo alcun diritto di sapere i dettagli della trattativa, ne tantomeno gli attori coinvolti, fino al closing della stessa.

Il fatto che ad oggi, campopiano a parte, nessuno ci abbia dato informazioni serie e affidabili, fa capire quanto la trattativa sia seria e assolutamente in buono stato.


----------



## Crox93 (16 Giugno 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Alla fine la chiave è una: noi non abbiamo alcun diritto di sapere i dettagli della trattativa, ne tantomeno gli attori coinvolti, fino al closing della stessa.
> 
> Il fatto che ad oggi, campopiano a parte, nessuno ci abbia dato informazioni serie e affidabili, fa capire quanto la trattativa sia seria e assolutamente in buono stato.



.


----------



## wfiesso (16 Giugno 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Alla fine la chiave è una: noi non abbiamo alcun diritto di sapere i dettagli della trattativa, ne tantomeno gli attori coinvolti, fino al closing della stessa.
> 
> Il fatto che ad oggi, campopiano a parte, nessuno ci abbia dato informazioni serie e affidabili, fa capire quanto la trattativa sia seria e assolutamente in buono stato.



sintesi perfetta


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Giugno 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Alla fine la chiave è una: noi non abbiamo alcun diritto di sapere i dettagli della trattativa, ne tantomeno gli attori coinvolti, fino al closing della stessa.
> 
> Il fatto che ad oggi, campopiano a parte, nessuno ci abbia dato informazioni serie e affidabili, fa capire quanto la trattativa sia seria e assolutamente in buono stato.



Bravo Trump!


----------



## Fedeshi (16 Giugno 2016)

Vedo piuttosto calma la situazione rispetto qualche settimana fa,questo fa capire la riservatezza della trattativa e la volontà delle parti di non far uscire alcunché.


----------



## de sica (16 Giugno 2016)

Boh, se rinviano anche il 30 qualcosa non va..


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissime by Campopiano: proseguono a ritmo serrato gli incontro tra Galatioto e Fininvest per predisporre il contratto preliminare che segnerà il passaggio del 70% del Milan alla cordata cinese composta da 7-8 investitori.
> *Il piano industriale è stato presentato in ogni dettaglio ed è piaciuto molto ai vertici del biscione (verrà sottoposto a Berlusconi la prossima settimana), oggi ci saranno altri incontri, poi domani Galatioto volerà a Londra per parlare con le banche che garantiscono le garanzie finanziarie contenute nel fondo da 1,5 miliardi. A Milano rimarrà Gancikoff che ultimerà gli ultimi dettagli su mercato e governance.*
> 
> Lunedì' Galatioto tornerà a New York, ma potrebbe aver già prenotato un volo di ritorno: *infatti i giorni 26/27/28 (che coincidono con il CDA Fininvest per approvare il bilancio della holding, ndr) potrebbero essere caldissimi.
> Qualora Sal dovesse tornare a Milano, infatti, sarà per la firma che verrà apposta non da lui ma da un rappresentante della cordata.*



Io,onestamente, ho paura di altre proroghe e continui allunghi. Spero che il 30 ci sia o il SI o il NO. Basta proroghe


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Vedo piuttosto calma la situazione rispetto qualche settimana fa,questo fa capire la riservatezza della trattativa e la volontà delle parti di non far uscire alcunché.


O forse perchè Berlusconi è all'ospedale e non può dire una delle sue tante boiate.


----------



## Fedeshi (16 Giugno 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> O forse perchè Berlusconi è all'ospedale e non può dire una delle sue tante boiate.


Berlusconi per tutta la settimana pre-elezioni ha detto sempre le stesse cose aggiungendo ogni tanto qualche particolare in più quindi avrebbe ripetuto anche a sto giro le stesse cose.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Giugno 2016)

Nessuno parla e nessuno sa niente ... PERFETTO ! 
Così si lavora .


----------



## Crox93 (16 Giugno 2016)

Tutto tace,incrociamo le dita.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (16 Giugno 2016)

Silenzio prima della tempesta


----------



## dyablo65 (16 Giugno 2016)

e che tempesta sia......


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Giugno 2016)

Sinceramen,closing o no,la prossima stagione sarà un calvario,tutto per colpa dei soliti 2 infami. Mi spiace per i "probabili" nuovi proprietari. Ma io una stagione con Brocchi/Giampaolo e con Vazquez,Immobile e compagnia non la guardo. E nessuno di noi dovrebbe farlo. Che schifo.


----------



## ildemone85 (16 Giugno 2016)

in serata arriverà sicuramente peppe fetish di stefano


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Giugno 2016)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Sinceramen,closing o no,la prossima stagione sarà un calvario,tutto per colpa dei soliti 2 infami. Mi spiace per i "probabili" nuovi proprietari. Ma io una stagione con Brocchi/Giampaolo e con Vazquez,Immobile e compagnia non la guardo. E nessuno di noi dovrebbe farlo. Che schifo.



Basta credere a queste cose ..


----------



## Doctore (16 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Basta credere a queste cose ..



speriamo lollo che siano solo panzane giornalistiche...a volte leggo te ed altri che siete fiduciosi e mi risollevate un po il morale...poi subito dopo mi ritorna un po di depressione


----------



## Black (16 Giugno 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Alla fine la chiave è una: noi non abbiamo alcun diritto di sapere i dettagli della trattativa, ne tantomeno gli attori coinvolti, fino al closing della stessa.
> 
> Il fatto che ad oggi, campopiano a parte, nessuno ci abbia dato informazioni serie e affidabili, fa capire quanto la trattativa sia seria e assolutamente in buono stato.


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2016)

*Campopiano su Twitter scambiando qualche tweet con dei tifosi in merito alle tempistiche dell'eventuale IPO: Infatti i tempi non saranno brevissimi (confermando ciò che diceva un utente, ovvero circa 6 mesi per l'IPO).*


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Giugno 2016)

Ipo?


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2016)

Quotazione in borsa....


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter scambiando qualche tweet con dei tifosi in merito alle tempistiche dell'eventuale IPO: Infatti i tempi non saranno brevissimi (confermando ciò che diceva un utente, ovvero circa 6 mesi per l'IPO).*



Ma in linea teorica non conviene quotare un marchio in salute ?


----------



## Fedeshi (17 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter scambiando qualche tweet con dei tifosi in merito alle tempistiche dell'eventuale IPO: Infatti i tempi non saranno brevissimi (confermando ciò che diceva un utente, ovvero circa 6 mesi per l'IPO).*



Francamente penso che a noi tifosi della quotazione in borsa frega meno di zero a noi importa solo del Closing.


----------



## zamp2010 (17 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Francamente penso che a noi tifosi della quotazione in borsa frega meno di zero a noi importa solo del Closing.



Esatto anche secondo me. Noi per adesso vogliamo vedere la ruota nuova che gira


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Francamente penso che a noi tifosi della quotazione in borsa frega meno di zero a noi importa solo del Closing.



Il problema è che in teoria andrebbe quotata prima la società veicolo che ci dovrebbe acquistare. Almeno così sembra...i tempi saranno lunghi, probabilmente anche per il closing.


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma in linea teorica non conviene quotare un marchio in salute ?



Onestamente non ho idea cosa hanno intenzione di fare e da quello che leggo, lo stesso Campopiano ha le idee un pò confuse su questi aspetti tecnici.


----------



## Fedeshi (17 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il problema è che in teoria andrebbe quotata prima la società veicolo che ci dovrebbe acquistare. Almeno così sembra...i tempi saranno lunghi, probabilmente anche per il closing.



Al contrario,come ha detto lo stesso Campopiano non più di qualche minuto fa,e molto probabile che si faccia prima il Closing e poi quotazione in borsa (anche [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] più di una settimana fà era dello stesso avviso).

La quotazione in borsa avverrà inoltre solo quando la situazione economico/finanziaria della società lo permetterà e non prima.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Basta credere a queste cose ..



Ragazzi ero e sono ottimista sulla cessione,ma i tempi tecnici per organizzare una stagione come si deve,non ci sono. Avremo un non allenatore in panchina,Galliani che per il prossimo anno continuerà ad occuparsi del mercato e la solita rosa mediocre. Che strazio.


----------



## Jack14 (17 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Al contrario,come ha detto lo stesso Campopiano non più di qualche minuto fa,e molto probabile che si faccia prima il Closing e poi quotazione in borsa (anche [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] più di una settimana fà era dello stesso avviso).
> 
> La quotazione in borsa avverrà inoltre solo quando la situazione economico/finanziaria della società lo permetterà e non prima.



D'accordo con te. La società veicolo non deve essere obbligatoriamente quotata (sarà quotata per la scelta del piano industriale). Tanto è vero che per es. Fininvest non è quotata. Quindi sicuramente verrà quotata in una fase successiva al closing


----------



## Casnop (17 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissime by Campopiano: proseguono a ritmo serrato gli incontro tra Galatioto e Fininvest per predisporre il contratto preliminare che segnerà il passaggio del 70% del Milan alla cordata cinese composta da 7-8 investitori.
> *Il piano industriale è stato presentato in ogni dettaglio ed è piaciuto molto ai vertici del biscione (verrà sottoposto a Berlusconi la prossima settimana), oggi ci saranno altri incontri, poi domani Galatioto volerà a Londra per parlare con le banche che garantiscono le garanzie finanziarie contenute nel fondo da 1,5 miliardi. A Milano rimarrà Gancikoff che ultimerà gli ultimi dettagli su mercato e governance.*
> 
> Lunedì' Galatioto tornerà a New York, ma potrebbe aver già prenotato un volo di ritorno: *infatti i giorni 26/27/28 (che coincidono con il CDA Fininvest per approvare il bilancio della holding, ndr) potrebbero essere caldissimi.
> Qualora Sal dovesse tornare a Milano, infatti, sarà per la firma che verrà apposta non da lui ma da un rappresentante della cordata.*


Bene, sembra che ormai i documenti siano pronti. Terminata la fase di stesura del contratto, legata alla definizione di alcune clausole sulla stabilità del nucleo di investitori e sulla consistenza del loro piano industriale e di investimenti, il prossimo passaggio è la sottoscrizione del contratto stesso da parte del legale rappresentante della famosa società veicolo, e dall'AD di Fininvest, Cannatelli. I prossimi giorni saranno occupati dalla ricerca del benestare di Silvio Berlusconi sull'ultima minuta di contratto con le clausole espressamente richieste dal patron, benestare che non potrà non essere acquisito la prossima settimana, appena Silvio sarà minimamente in grado di occuparsi della questione, considerate le sue attuali condizioni fisiche dopo il delicato intervento chirurgico. Ma, con ogni probabilità, l'accordo sarà avvenuto sulla proposta formulata da Silvio in direttive impartite da egli stesso ai suoi manager in previsione dell'incontro con Galatioto ed i suoi, sicché la ratifica dell'accordo in tal senso intervenuto è da considerarsi scontata. L'appuntamento di Londra con le banche da parte di Big Sal è ovviamente legato sia all'inizio del processo di trasferimento dei fondi prezzo, si attiverà a firma del preliminare, sia, ipotizzerei, al trasferimento dei finanziamenti in conto capitale che il consorzio cinese metterà a disposizione per la gestione del mercato, in questa fase di condivisione con il management uscente prima della stipulazione del definitivo, programmata per il mese di luglio. Inutile dire: fare presto, e bene, per non perdere importanti opportunità di mercato, altrimenti gli stessi primi investimenti dei nuovi proprietari potranno risultare vani.


----------



## Casnop (17 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma in linea teorica non conviene quotare un marchio in salute ?


Certo, ed è proprio questo il motivo per cui di Borsa si parlerà non prima di 18-24 mesi.


----------

